# building a run in and outdoor arena



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Have you considered a tension fabric quonset building? I cannot say how well they work, but I have seen a few used as riding arenas around here (northern AB) and they look interesting. I don't imagine they would be very warm in winter, but would keep the snow out and let quite a lot of light in. I have seen some with one open end and some with both ends closed in with a door. I think there are quite a few manufacturers in your neck of the woods, as when I was looking into these for a hay shelter they would all be shipped from Ontario.


----------



## janetashby (Aug 9, 2011)

The problem with those is price!!! I have got quotes Nd nothing under 70 grand!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Yikes! I didn't know they were that expensive. Another alternative would be to put up a pole barn and start with just the roof. Again, I have no idea as to the cost, but you could enclose a pole barn in stages over time. 

We are looking to put up a small barn for tack and hay storage with a couple of small stalls. Like you, I don't want to break the bank doing it. I am interested to hear what you find.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

The problem with open sided riding areas is the wind. Not only would the wind be very cold, it would allow snow drifts to pile up making it unusable. If you can't afford to build, is there an indoor anywhere near you where you can make arrangements to use?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

janetashby said:


> The problem with those is price!!! I have got quotes Nd nothing under 70 grand!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry I don't have any good ideas...and good luck. I can't think of any building type of the size you are looking at (60x120 arena) that needs to carry a snow load being inexpensive, even if you do the work yourself.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I hope I don't get blasted for this..... You could build a pole barn to start and use round bales for the walls through winter. Then next spring use the round bales when you reseed you pasture. It sounds like alot of trouble, but it worked great for us years ago.
Cheap hay versus walls. Reuseable hay for reseeding. Gives you a place to ride this winter and more time to save money to enclose it. You could even get some short metal panels from the roof line to the top of hay bales. There are loads of possibilites.
A friend built her mini barn out of left over metal roofing. She calls it her barn of many colors. I love it's character LOL


----------



## janetashby (Aug 9, 2011)

That's an awesome idea!!!
Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

